# Certificat médical pour une journée !



## Emily (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour les filles,

Hier matin je reçois un message du papa 3/4 heure avant l'accueil me disant que le weekend fût très difficile et que je n'aurai pas la petite.
Hier soir SMS la petite a une otite, elle revient chez vous demain.
Ce matin je ne vous dit pas la tête de la petite, nez qui coule extinction de voix comme ci elle avait une laryngite.
La maman me dit, voilà le certificat du médecin pour l'absence d'hier.
Je pense qu'elle veut me déduire la journée !
En 12 ans c'est le premier certificat que j'ai tout ça pour déduire une journée.
Je trouve ça lamentable.
Aujourd'hui elle n'est pas au top et cela ne dérange pas ses parents de me l'a laisser 😟.
Cela vous est t'il déjà arrivé ?


----------



## booboo (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour , 
bien sur que ça arrive, puisque dans la CCN, sur présentation d'un certificat médical, on peut déduire jusqu'à 5 jours par année glissante (anciennement 10 jours).
C'est pour cela, que j'ai une clause supérieure à la CCN, qui prévoie que je ne déduis pas les jours enfants malades.


----------



## Nanou91 (18 Octobre 2022)

A moins de blinder vos contrats de clauses supérieures à la CCM, c'est prévu dans la loi que le PE puisse fournir des certificats médicaux pour déduire jusqu'à 5 jours par an.
Donc je ne vois pas ce qui est choquant.
Et si le médecin a fait un arrêt d'une seule journée c'est qu'à priori il estime qu'elle peut rejoindre la collectivité aujourd'hui...
Pour une fois que des PE emmènent leur enfant malade chez le médecin, on va pas se plaindre...
Tous les jours on lit des posts d'ass mat qui se plaignent que les PE ne consultent pas pour leurs enfants malades.


----------



## Mimipoupina (19 Octobre 2022)

Perso j'ai une clause supérieure dans mon contrat qui stipule que comme j'accepte d'accueillir les enfants malades sans majoration de salaire alors aucun certificat médical ne pourra être donné pour déduire une absence car c'est donnant-donnant ! 
S'ils ne sont pas d'accord avec cette clause alors je leur explique que dans ce cas je refuse totalement leur enfant malade (case à cocher dans mon contrat) et que du coup à la moindre fièvre, nez qui coule, toux, petits boutons, fesses rouges ...ect alors il faudra qu'il garde leur enfant avec eux et vu qu'en hiver les enfants sont malades très souvent ça va être compliqué pour eux d'aller bosser


----------



## Griselda (19 Octobre 2022)

En effet si le PE te porte un Certificat Médicale c'est à priori pour pouvoir minorer ton salaire de la journée.
C'est légal.
Si tu n'as pas de clause particulière c'est la CCN qui s'applique et c'est donc possible jusqu'à 5jrs/année glissante.
Si tu n'es pas certaine et bien tu peux demander aux PE pourquoi te portent ils ce Certificat car peut être pensent ils qu'ils doivent t'en donner un comme à leur employeur? Mais franchement, j'en doute.
Oui ce qui est rageant c'est de constater qu'aujourd'hui ils n'ont pas jugé bon de garder leur enfant. Que si l'opportunité d'économiser un peu sur ton salaire ils savent l'utiliser pour l'emmener chez le medecin (c'est déjà ça) ils auraient pu demander un certificat pour 48h car c'est en général le temps necessaire pour que le traitement soulage vraiment une otite


----------



## Emily (19 Octobre 2022)

Griselda ce qui est rageant c'est que je suis arrangeante sur tout.
Je ne suis jamais à 5 ou 10 minutes.
Première fois que ça arrive, ils ont négocié le taux horaire lors de l'entretien donc ce genre de comportement ne m'étonne pas venant de leur part. Alors qu'ils ont de bons revenus car aide au minimum de la CAF 
Puisqu'ils veulent faire comme ça et bien moi aussi je vais me comporter de la sorte.


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Octobre 2022)

@Emily

« ils ont négocié le taux horaire lors de l'entretien »

*NON NON NON NON NON *

Comme dit Griselda répètes après moi savoir dire *NON NON NON NON NON *5 fois car 5 jours

Dès le départ, c’est toi OU eux qui fixent le taux horaire ? Sinon dis moi où tu habites, et je vais t’envoyer tous les cas sociaux et les hypers radins

C’est de *l’HUMOUR* je précise 😅


----------



## Emily (19 Octobre 2022)

Chantou le soucis c"est que nous n'avions pas beaucoup de demandes l'an passe lorsque j'ai eu l'entretien et il fallait que je remplace un contrat.
Cette année 3/4 appels en 3 semaines à la même période j'aurai pu choisir mais l'an passé non 

Ce soir j'ai annoncé à la maman que j'étais sous le minimum légal concernant les FE et qu'il était interdit de calculer à l'heure, ça ne lui a pas trop plu !
Ensuite elle me dit c'est 2€65 a la journée et moi ah non je travaille 9h c'est 3€55 !!!
Je lui ai répondu je vais utiliser le site de Pajemploi pour faire les calculs comme ça il n'y aura pas d'ambiguïté 😐
Elle ose répondre oui oui je vais aller voir 😡


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Octobre 2022)

@Emily

NE TE LAISSES PAS FAIRE et SURTOUT gardes les numéros de téléphone de futurs employeurs

Dis leur même aux futurs il se peut qu’une place se libère

Pourquoi « déménagement » point final

Et pour les prochains contrats revois à la hausse. Tu es dans quel coin ?


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Octobre 2022)

Il faudra faire une régularisation à ce niveau là … l’en informer … C’EST LA LOI !


----------



## LadyA. (19 Octobre 2022)

Ben écoute,  dès que tu as un appel intéressant et bien tu acceptes et tu les dégages 😁
En attendant,  tout facturer, même 5 minutes de retard.


----------



## Emily (19 Octobre 2022)

Chantou j'habite dans la Marne , la champagne 🍾 dans un petit village.


----------



## Emily (19 Octobre 2022)

LadyA  je ne vais plus faire de cadeaux surtout avec ce genre de personnes .


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Octobre 2022)

Même dans un petit village, on a besoin de toi et les factures EDF, EAU, etc sont les mêmes ou presque que par chez moi. 

Au moins 4€ entretien … il me semble que les impôts au niveau du forfait c’est 3,90€ quelque chose comme ça. Donc c’est justifié. 

Je suis peut-être en dehors des clous pour la champagne, mais un employeur a besoin d’une AM pour aller bosser. Ne pas oublier qu’ils ont des aides. 

Bonne nuit 💤😴


----------



## Orlhad (20 Octobre 2022)

La disposition est prévue dans la CCN, il semble difficile de reprocher aux parents de l'utiliser. Par contre, c'est vrai que c'est toujours un peu chaud de voir débarquer un petit le lendemain "en loques" parce que les parents n'ont pas trop envie de gérer la crise ou de perdre une journée de travail.

De notre côté, nous n'avons jamais osé retirer cette disposition de peur de voir les parents être tenté de nous laisser l'enfant en toute circonstance. Mais c'est une question qui est en débat car beaucoup de CCN prévoient le maintien de salaire pour les salariés dont l'enfant est malade. Jusqu'alors, nous avons eu la chance de ne pas subir d'abus mais le principe de déduire nos revenus revient à payer l'employeur à rester chez lui. Et je trouve ça un peu "bof" perso  ...


----------



## Emily (20 Octobre 2022)

Chantou ces employeurs ont le minimum d'aide car ils ont de gros revenus donc belle déclaration aux impôts !
Dés qu'ils peuvent grapiller quelque chose ils le font.

Dans la région en campagne les prix sont plus bas qu'en ville 
De toute façon nous ne sommes plus que deux AM dans mon village et je suis là seule a travailler du lundi au vendredi.
Nous avons aussi une micro crèche.

Hier j'ai encore rigolé car la maman me fournissait l'eau pour faire le biberon du goûter, je lui ai demandé des yaourts la petite est grande maintenant.
Donc l'eau qui me reste me sert pour lui donner la journée.
Je ne fourni pas encore les repas ! 
Je lui redemande de l'eau car je n'en ai presque plus, elle était étonné.
D'habitude lorsqu'il n'y a plus de biberons même si je ne fais pas les repas je donne de l'eau mais là à force de chipoter je fais pareil.


----------



## Emily (20 Octobre 2022)

Orlhad, pour moi le parents pour une journée peut nous payer de toute façon ils sont remboursés, on déduit les FE et voilà.
Je peux comprendre lorsqu'il y a plusieurs jours a la suite mais là non.


----------



## Dodo95 (20 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour @Emily 
Dans votre cas, je pense qu’ils veulent que vous déduisez la journée, sinon je ne vois pas l’interêt de fournir le certificat. 
Par contre plus de cadeaux de votre part, ils dépassent de 5 minutes vous facturez, faites comme eux !!!
Et oui, nous avons tous déjà été confronté à ce genre de parents donc vous avez bien raison de ne pas vous laissez faire !!!


----------



## Emily (20 Octobre 2022)

Ce matin j'ai fait ma blonde 😁 ( je suis blonde !!!), Je dit au papa ce weekend je fais le calcul du mois d'octobre, le certificat médical c'est pour déduire ma journée ?
Parceque en 12 ans c'est le premier, les parents ne me déduisent jamais la journée.
Le papa répond oui c'est le médecin qui nous l'a donné 🤣
Surtout que sur le certificat il est bien noté certificat établi à la demande des parents.
Ils ont dû culot quand même.
Je lui ai dit vous contacterez le RPE ils vous donneront le calcul à faire pour déduire ma journée.
Je sais comment faire mais à eux de se débrouiller


----------



## kikine (20 Octobre 2022)

faites attention qu'ils ne déduisent pas au réel... car les calculs des RPE (dont ce n'est pas le rôle) je m'en méfie comme de la peste


----------



## angèle1982 (20 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour Emily reprenez le contrôle de ce contrat rapidement ! les IE jamais en dessous ... en tout cas rappel des erreurs sur les bulletins ... et de plus retard de 10 minutes vous facturez ! et si pas contente vous leur dites que même si ils en ont tout à fait le droit qu'ils sont les premiers à déduire une journée enfant malade et que vous ne pensiez pas qu'ils oseraient déduire du fait des "cadeaux" pour les retards (je suppose que vous ne les facturez pas ?) alors plus de CADEAUX facturer dès 5 mn ils vont comprendre leur douleur et surtout les IE sont augmentées d'autant si ils dépassent les 9h tout doit suivre ...


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Octobre 2022)

@Emily 

Pour ton info si tu ne l’as pas lu sur un autre post

« Budget 2023 : un coup de pouce au crédit d'impôt pour la garde des jeunes enfants

Un amendement de la majorité augmentant à 3.500 euros le plafond des dépenses pour le crédit d'impôt lié à la garde d'un jeune enfant a été adopté. «

Bonne soirée


----------



## Emily (20 Octobre 2022)

Merci Chantou pour l'info, j"ai vu ça sur un autre post.
Les parents eux ne nous disent rien !!!!
C'est bon j'ai prévenu tous les parents pour les FE 😁


----------



## VirKill (21 Octobre 2022)

Bjrs, je trouve ce genre de comportement pathétique , donner un certificat médical pour une journée, l'aide de pajemploi n 'est pas diminuée pour les absences, j'ai connu des certificats médicaux, il est vrai qu'ils ont droit à 5 jours au lieu de 10 auparavant, malgré ça, j'estime que les parents pourraient être indulgents envers la nounou.


----------

